# Inherited Oxy Acetylene Tanks



## architard (Mar 25, 2013)

A few years ago when my grandfather passed away I inherited some Oxy Acetylene tanks that still had gas in them. My grandmother recalls that he had rented them from someplace but we couldn't find any paperwork to find out where from. I've since moved to another state and took them with me. I don't use my torch that often so I have no idea when I might need to get them filled.

I've been reading some other posts about purchasing tanks and all the headaches that come with them. If I take these to my local bottled gas place will they assume these are stolen or otherwise ill-gotten since I have no paperwork? 

I was hoping they would exchange them, but now I'm wondering if they even did that would I be required to pay for a pressure test since I'm sure it's been many years since they've been tested.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2013)

Read the numbers stamped on the tank.In my state the rental tanks have the company name stamped on them. You will also find the date of the last hydro test,.I think it's every ten years between tests.
 Best bet is to call arround And ask about there policy on refills.
 The apperance of the tank is what counts. No heavy rust or dents.And be sure the safety cap is on to transport.
Down here in florida owner tanks are just swapped out for full ones.
*********Just Saying*****************Gator***************


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm going to echo the Gator
my local guy will either exchange of refill tanks. he exchanges his tanks and refills the other ones.


----------



## iron man (Mar 25, 2013)

Years ago most people like your grandfather entered into a 100 year lease basicaly you bought them it was a way to get around some places not allowing you to own your own tanks..And that is probably why she cannot find the papers it was a one off transaction if you took them to a welding company and told them you wanted them filled they would probably just exchange them without a second thought and they would test them later.. Ray


----------



## architard (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for that info. I ran out of Argon/C02 for my mig welder so I'll be heading up to my gas shop this weekend. I'll ask them what their policy is on this.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 26, 2013)

If your current supplier doesn't have a friendly policy for your tanks be sure to call around, and as a last resort check your local Tractor Supply store for their tanks...TS was a little high on their gases but they were pretty liberal with their policy on accepting exchange tanks. They sell a proprietary brand of exchange tanks, with weird tank colors.. and are nationwide.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 26, 2013)

Here in Maine you can't own tanks larger than those that come about knee high. 30# I think. The larger tanks must be leased.That is due to tanks having to be hydro tested like someone mentioned. I've known guys that have had tanks for 20 years and never saw anyone come get there tanks to be hydro tested.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 26, 2013)

Architard,
Just reread your 1st post. If you don't use your torch much back out the regulator screws so there is no pressure on the diaphragm. They will last a lot longer that way.
*************Just Saying****************Gator*************uch:


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 26, 2013)

A while back I came into possession of a CO2 cylinder of questionable heritage. I feel like it was leased, but years ago. Anyway, I took it to Matheson and explained to them that the last company I knew that possessed it no longer existed, and I didn't know one way or the other about customer owned, or leased. After a little friendly banter, I left with a fresh _customer owned_ CO2 cylinder. Sometimes it works out that if you just tell the tale straight up, it works out. Saved me having to buy a second cylinder, anyway.


----------



## architard (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I guess my local guy is a little more "by the book" than I was hoping. He told me about the old 100 year lease thing but noted that was done away with years ago. He said legally, private individuals are not allowed to own these tanks. He said that there should be some markings on the tank stating who they belong to and I need to take them back to them, if I want to get them refilled. I asked what if they are out of business... he responded, another company will have bought their tanks/leases and you will need to go back to them. 

Looks like I might be finding another place willing to fill these when they are empty.


----------



## BobinWa (Apr 9, 2013)

A few weeks ago I picked up a torch set up with cart at a local auction without tanks. Today I went by Central Welding Supply (They are the largest supplier here in the Northwest) to buy/rent oxygen and acetylene. There was no mention of leasing however I did have to purchase the acetylene tank. On the back of the receipt it states terms and conditions upon which cylinders are loaned; in other words the Seller still owns the tank.  Whats interesting is I did not have to sign an agreement and they did not take down my name or address.


----------



## architard (Apr 10, 2013)

Franz, 
I'd agree with you on the counter help. The guy at the counter couldn't answer any of my questions. However the guy that told me all of those things was actually the owner of the company. I'm guessing he just didn't feel like dealing with the "single cylinder customer" like me.


----------



## larryr (May 12, 2013)

i have been welding for forty years and i have been down this "gas tank" road a few times. the policies vary between companies and locals. your best bet if you plan on using welding gas,is to use a local reputable company that can supply all your needs. these companies have various programs for renting or owning cyls. they can explain the difference between the programs and you can decide what is best for you.                                                              larryr


----------



## jmwarden1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have 4 welding tanks that I have bought over the years, and when any are empty I just take them in and trade for a full one, that way I have no worry or cost for tank maint.


----------



## may pop (Feb 23, 2014)

The welding shop makes the final call. All are different. I have some personal bottles from 2 different companys. The cheaper to refill from is stricter on where they came from. They must be from them.  The other one refills (swaps out for a fresh bottle) at a higher cost. Both charge an approx. $20-$25 fee for bottles out of inspection age. I bought a 125 CF argon bottle last week (outrite) in Chicago.  My company owns the tank, no monthly rental fee for $149 full and delivered next day. I thought this was very fair.

Ron


----------



## blacksmithden (Feb 23, 2014)

may pop said:


> The welding shop makes the final call. All are different. I have some personal bottles from 2 different companys. The cheaper to refill from is stricter on where they came from. They must be from them.  The other one refills (swaps out for a fresh bottle) at a higher cost. Both charge an approx. $20-$25 fee for bottles out of inspection age. I bought a 125 CF argon bottle last week (outrite) in Chicago.  My company owns the tank, no monthly rental fee for $149 full and delivered next day. I thought this was very fair.
> 
> Ron



I sure wish I could get those prices here in Alberta/Canada. I guess I should be happy...at least I can actually own the tank here. I bought a 100cu ft cyl, filled with 75/25 about 6 months ago. All said and done, cylinder and gas, I was just under the $300 mark.


----------



## Bonden (Feb 24, 2014)

[FONT=&amp]Edited to add: Doh! Just noticed OP needed gas almost a year ago. Guess he has it worked out by now....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I had a set of O/A tanks that were leased in another state, maybe 18 years ago, and when I moved here, to VA, some years ago it never occurred to me to take them back for the deposit before moving, and besides, they still were full of gas.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]When one went empty, knowing there might be trouble, and wishing to avoid the problems that giving too-much-info seems to sometimes make, I just showed up with the bottle on a handcart at the local National Welders / Airgas store in Tidewater, VA, and said "I need to get some gas". The guy just took my tank and gave me a full one, no questions, no answers, no problem. Repeated a couple times since.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]Then I got a MIG and needed some C25. Went to Airgas and paid for the gas, plus a tank lease or purchase, I don’t remember which. So when I ran out of C25, I happened to go to Arcet instead of Airgas (was giving a buddy a ride and he was an Arcet regular), and so took the C25 tank there and the guy just swapped the empty for a full one, no questions asked, even though the tank had come from Airgas a few months prior.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]You are near DC? I don't know where you went, if it was in DC, VA, MD or what, but it might be a state law thing, and in DC the laws can be tight of lots of things (go figure...)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]There are both Airgas and Arcet dealers just south of DC in VA, and I've had no problem in VA. Maybe a coincidence, but it also may be that rather than doing the whole explaining-in-detail thing on the phone or in person, just carry your tank into the store (I take a handcart and a rope to secure the tank) and say "I need another bottle of gas." And see what happens. It may be less convenient than checking price and availability on the phone, but if it works, you will know where to go from then on.[/FONT]


----------

